# Luftsprudelstein - wo hinhängen?



## Majaberlin (12. Juli 2010)

Wir haben jetzt erstmals eine Luftpumpe mit Sprudelstein am Teich. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das in unserem fischlosen 15 000 l Teich sein muß, aber schaden wird es sicher auch nicht.
Im Moment ist der Sprudelstein am Rand in ca. 30 cm Tiefe positioniert. Die Pumpe hätte auch 2 Ausgänge, wir benutzen jetzt jedoch nur 1. 
Wo positioniert man diesen Sprudelstein am sinnvollsten? Wären 2 besser als einer?
Und macht das in einem fischlosen Teich Sinn?


----------



## gecko73 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftsprudelstein - wo hinhängen?*

hallo maja,
also ich seh keinen sinn darin...
was versprichst du die denn davon??

gruß andre


----------



## Digicat (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftsprudelstein - wo hinhängen?*

Servus Maja

Meiner Meinung macht es keinen Sinn .... 

Treibt das geblubbere nicht CO² aus  ..... das andere mit viel Technik wieder einbringen um ein Pflanzenwachstum zu haben ....


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftsprudelstein - wo hinhängen?*

Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bringen bei den Temperaturen, die momentan herrschen.
Ich denke, da die Pflanzen nachts ja selber Sauerstoff verbrauchen, würde es ihnen guttun.
@ Helmut
Es sind ja ganz feine Luftperlen, die kaum blubbern. Der Filter läuft inzwischen auch wieder (zwar noch nicht an seiner eigentlichen Position, aber er steht am Teich und tut seine Arbeit).

Aber wenn es keinen Sinn macht, kann ich das ding ja auch wieder abschalten. Im Winter  soll es dann unter den Eisfreihalter kommen.


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftsprudelstein - wo hinhängen?*

Hallo,


Majaberlin schrieb:


> Ich denke, da die Pflanzen nachts ja selber Sauerstoff verbrauchen, würde es ihnen guttun.


Wie Helmut schon schrieb, treibst du damit das CO2 aus, das in den meisten Teichen nicht im Überfluss vorhanden ist. Wenn du Sauerstoff ins Wasser bringen möchtest, mach das besser mit einer sanften Wellenbewegung, das bringt mehr.

Ich persönlich denke, dass die Teichbelüfter/ Sprudelsteine in Ihrer Funktion als Sauerstoffspender doch sehr überschätzt werden. Weshalb sie in der Aquaristik auch kaum noch verwendung finden.

Ob sie die Temperatur so stark senken, dass mehr O2 im Wasser aufgenommen werden kann, entzeiht sich meiner Kenntnis. Kann ich mir bei den derzeit vorherrschenden Temperaturen aber nicht so recht vorstellen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftsprudelstein - wo hinhängen?*

Danke Heiko für deine Erklärung, klingt logisch.
Eine sanfte Wellenbewegung ist schon vorhanden durch das sanft auf die Oberfläche geleitete Wasser aus dem Filter. Wenn später der Wasserfall wieder fertig ist, über den das gefilterte Wasser dann wieder in den Teich gelangt, wird dadurch auch wieder etwas mehr Bewegung in die Oberfläche kommen


----------



## maritim (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftsprudelstein - wo hinhängen?*

habe  4 von den blubbersteinen im wasser hängen.
allerdings sind diese nur 10 cm unter der wasseroberfläche.

einziger grund ist , das durch die wellenbewegung das licht von der sonne gebrochen wird, damit meine koi keinen sonnenbrand bekommen.
den einlauf vom teich stelle ich genau auf die höhe vom wasserspiegel, damit eine schöne wellenbewegung auf dem wasser ist.

durch die wellenbewegung von den blubbersteinen und wassereinlauf sehe ich zwar meine koi nur verzerrt, aber daführ sind sie sichtlich agiler und hängen nicht mehr an der stelle, wo nur 1m² schatten ist.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Luftsprudelstein - wo hinhängen?*

Hallo Peter,
das ist mal eine echt gute Alternative! 
Anders herum bedeutet das, dass UW-Pflanzen einen "beruhigten" Wasserspiegel mögen? Wer weiß da was?


----------

